# [C++] String über Netzwerk senden?



## virtuell (25. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit C++ einen String übers Netzwerk senden und empfangen. Wie geht das? Kennt jmd ein Tut welches sich damit beschäftigt? Noch eine Frage kennt jmd ein gutes Schrift oder Video Tut für C++ was nichts kostet? Aber keine Anfängersachen wie Strings usw. Ich behersche VB und C#.

Danke


----------



## Crash Kid (25. März 2011)

Hey,

also damit du sachen über's Netzwerk senden kannst, musst du mit Sockets arbeiten.
Gutes Tutorial zur Netzwerkprogrammierung:
http://www.c-worker.ch/tuts.php

Und hier ein gutes Tutorial für Fortgeschritterne:
http://www.highscore.de/cpp/aufbau/index.html

grüße


----------



## virtuell (25. März 2011)

Also ich hab ne Client Anwendung die soll auch für Linux und Macos gedebuggt werden und eine server anwendung welche nur auf windows laufen muss. Wie mache ich das jetzt in dem tutorial blickt man garnicht durch mit winsock.


----------



## Crash Kid (25. März 2011)

Das Tutorial beschreibt eine Server und Client Anwendung auf Windows. Ob du die Sachen auch genauso unter Linux oder MacOS nutzen kannst, weiß ich nicht. 
Wenn du speziell was für Linux willst, dann poste es gleich am Anfang mit.

P.S: Welche Probleme (auf Windows) hast du mit dem Tutorial?

grüße


----------



## Eburneolus (25. März 2011)

Hier ist ein Tut, welches relativ übersichtlich portable Funktionen darstellt und welche Besonderheiten bei Windows zu beachten sind.
http://www.pc-adviser.de/socket_programmierung.html


----------

